# Modifier AE



## dballard2004 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is anyone using modifier AE for registered dieticians and if so, how are you reporting it?  What I mean is are you appending it to the medical nutrition therapy codes (97802-97804, G0270-G0271)?

It seems redundant to me to use this modifier for the MNT codes since only a RD can use these codes anyway, but I am curious if others are using this.  Thanks.


----------

